# New 2nd HD TV - Best DVR option?



## 495665 (Dec 14, 2009)

I haven't called DISH yet but will. I wanted to check in here for the real expert opinions. 

I've been with DISH for right at one year now. I currently have a 722k that feeds our main HDTV and it's in dual mode with the output on coax for the main and remote going out to the rest of the house. 

I just picked up a 32" HDTV for our bedroom and hooked it up, only to realize the remote tv out is SD only. I want to still watch things from the main dvr but also get HD signal. What's my best solution or option to do this? If I get another DISH HD receiver is it possible to transfer recordings between them?

Any and all advice is appreciated.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

One option is the 211. It can be a DVR if you pay the one time fee and use your own external HD. 2 potential downsides, only one SAT tuner and the external drive can't share on your 722k.

The 612 is a good choice, dual sat, single OTA and is $10/month. If you use an external HD on the 612, you can take it to the 722k and use it there too. But reviews are mixed on how good the 612 is. Mine has been flawless and I think the majority have no issues, but occasionally you'll get a dud.


----------



## jporum (Nov 12, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> One option is the 211. It can be a DVR if you pay the one time fee and use your own external HD. 2 potential downsides, only one SAT tuner and the external drive can't share on your 722k.


If you pay the $40 EHD enabling fee for the 722K, can't you share the external HDs between the 211 and 722k?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a 722 and a 612.

Having a 722k, particularly if you can record OTA, probably gives you a solid base for your recording needs and like many of us simply moving an EHD gives enough flexibility sharing recordings.

With that said, as I posted last night on another thread my experiences with the two models performance make me a little wary of relying on a 612 for simultaneously recording multiple HD signals while watching a recorded HD show skipping forward and back to avoid commercials. I just have experienced more glitches when making heavy demands on my 612. It works fine to record programming, it works fine to watch live and recorded programming, and it works fine most of the time while recording one program and watching one. It just glitches more while recording two programs and watching one.



jporum said:


> If you pay the $40 EHD enabling fee for the 722K, can't you share the external HDs between the 211 and 722k?


No. They're two different systems.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

jporum said:


> If you pay the $40 EHD enabling fee for the 722K, can't you share the external HDs between the 211 and 722k?


No, the 722 will share with other 722's (722k included), 622's and 612's. 211's can only share with other 211's.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I got the 211k and put an EHD on it and paid the 40 bucks. Well worth the one time payment.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

mfrazzz said:


> I haven't called DISH yet but will. I wanted to check in here for the real expert opinions.
> 
> I've been with DISH for right at one year now. I currently have a 722k that feeds our main HDTV and it's in dual mode with the output on coax for the main and remote going out to the rest of the house.
> 
> ...


If you don't use both TVs at the same time there are those Dish Network subscribers that because all the outputs are active hookup the main TV using the Component hookups with audio cables,then run a HDMI cable to the second TV.This helps keep the price down because you would not need a second receiver,but again this really only works if you don't use both TVs at the same time.Good Luck!.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

Speaking of this, any new info on the "never to be released, but coming soon" sling receiver 300? 

For the OP's sake, the Sling receiver 300 was supposed to be a receiver that you could connect to a 2nd TV and view your main receiver if you had a Sling setup. It would be in HD as well so this would allow you to accomplish your goal. 
Bad news is, it doesn't seem like its ever going to be released. 

I haven't followed it in quite a while so maybe someone can provide an update. Also you may want to see what is said at CES this week.


----------

